# Wjat to do on a rainy day?



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have not finished planting my gardens. It is a good rain but I wish I could go outside. I have read in my horticulture book. I have eaten some good food and now I am messing around on this computer. :shocked: What do you find to do on rainy days?:awh: Cheesecake calls:smack


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I put on some good music and then I do all the thousands of odd jobs around the house that I don't want to do when the sun is shining - like washing blinds and light fixtures, sorting cupboards and files or writing letters. Jobs that I can stop the minute the sun comes out. If I can't find anything that needs to be done (Ha!) or the day is going to be a complete washout I read a good book or watch one of the 4 million films or documentaries that my husband has recorded. There are actually never enough rainy days to get the extras done. Breaks my heart. Not. Learning to relax when you retire is hard. It takes time and practice.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Today I went and picked up my riding mower from the repair shop. Quickly mowed most of the lawn before it started raining. Then I went and returned a few things to friends that I had borrowed. Paid bills. Went to the feed store and got some fresh purple hull pea seeds(I've planted last years seeds twice now with no luck). Just finished cleaning the house...even cleaned out the refrigerator.

Rain is about the only thing that lets me slow down on the outside work and catch up on everything else. Wish I had a rainy day about once a week.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad you got enough rain to keep you out of the garden--Here in our part of the Ozarks, all we get is a drizzle-and it moves on.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Nap and watch old war movies.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

put your birthday suit on and practice makin babies.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

What is this thing you call "rain"?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Clean out the tool box, sort through that bucket of odd nails, clean the fridge, knit, crochet, sew, mend, visit the nursing home, organize photographs, visit that old fella down the road, clean out a shed, paint that bookcase, call your mother............


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmm...cook, can, bake cookies (oh, that's cooking again). Knit, sew, browse online, talk with a friend. Get in my car and go to the library, shop, or visit someone. (Mind you, my town is about two miles from end to end, so it doesn't use much gasoline to go galavanting here.) Probably not very helpful for a guy, huh? :happy2:


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

What do I do when it is raining? Absolutely nothing, pretty much the same thing I do when it is not raining. Hehehehe I am one of those guys when I retired I didn't need something "to do" Everyone always ask me "what do you do" I just tell 'em nothing, that seems to puzzle them. Actually I garden, plant fruit trees and actually enjoy cutting the grass now. Then whole lot of nothing. I guess it is because I spent 30 years in a factory listening to people tell me what to do, move this, move that, stack this, stack that. Well that is finally done with and I ain't doing nothing. Well actually the birthday suit thingy sounds like fun.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Purge.
Clean.
Organize
Scrapbook
Cook / Bake
Read library books
Laundry (sheets/bed spreads)
Check the weather for the week (not that it's accurate) and try to plan out the week according to when I will be able to be outside vs inside


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I go over to the cemetery and cleanup. I don't mow, a crew does that. I do the fine work around the headstones and rake the needles off the gravel drive, trim the low branches for the mowing crew and pick up trash, can you believe it....trash in a cemetery. It is quiet and no one talks back, I am alone but it doesn't feel like it....James


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I love going to the library when it rains.  It gives me permission to TAKE MY TIME and just look at all the titles, scan thru all the books that I want, sit and read, look thru all the DVDs....We have lots of free classes at our library too PLUS a little book shop where you can buy used books that are donated. Plenty to do on a rainy day! Even better if you call a friend and meet there.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I work in my electronics and computer lab, watch a movie, clean my firearms, clean house, nap, read a magazine or book, play putt putt golf inside with 5 practice putting traps and a few small obstacles I set up in various rooms or I work in my greenhouse.

Just because it's raining doesn't mean there isn't anything to do. Just get creative , lazy or a bit of both


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I can always find things to do on my workbench...even if it's sorting screws, washers, bolts, etc. I can spend 6 hours there and still not be done.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We look forward to rainy days to rest up from all the outside work that comes on sunny days! Rainy days is also time for repairing broken anything from chairs to horse harnesses. If we are over tired we eat, read, sleep extra and prepare for when the rain stops. So far this Spring there has not been alot of rain. It has been enough to keep the gardens and pasture watered but not enough for us to catch up on rest!


----------

